# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  السبت .. أخبار سريعة وأعمدة

## Ehab M. Ali

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الف شكر للادارة الفنية 
لاستجابتها السريعة لإنشاء قسم يهتم بالبطولة الافريقية للمحليين
المقامة بالسودان


واليوم 
سيكون بوست الاخبار والأعمدة 
في هذا المنتدي الجديد
:0144:

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الوزير سوار يلتقي بوزراء الرياضة ورؤساء المجالس العليا للشباب والرياضة بالولايات وذلك بغية إطلاعهم علي اخر الاستعدادات لبطولة الامم  الافريقية للمحليين التي ستنطلق في الرابع من فبراير القادم.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شهد المهندس اسامة ونسي رئيس المجلس الاعلي للشباب والرياضة بولاية  الخرطوم الاجتماع الذي عقده مولانا محمد عثمان خليفة مدير الادارة العامة للرياضة  بالمجلس ظهر امس الاول بقاعة اجتماعات المجلس مع ضباط الاتحاد المحلي لكرة  القدم وذلك لبحث ترتيبات البطولة الافريقية المقامة بالسودان




*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الاجتماع بحث في الترتيبات  الفنية للاحتفال الذي سيقام يوم الثلاثاء 1/2/2011 في الساعة السابعة مساء باستاد  الخرطوم بمناسبة افتتاح المقصورة وقد وجه السيد الوزير بمشاركة كل اندية ولاية  الخرطوم بدرجاتها المختلفة في هذا الاحتفال بالاضافة لكافة اتحادات المناشط  الرياضية والناشئين.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*ومن خلال الاحتفال سيتم تكريم كل من د. عبد الرحمن الخضر والي الخرطوم هذا الاحتفال وسوف  يتم تكريمه من قبل الاتحاد المحلي للكرة بولاية الخرطوم ومناطقه الفرعية وذلك  تقديرا وعرفانا للجهد المبذول في تشييد المقصورة بالصورة الرائعة والصيانة العامة  للاستاد.
كما سيتم تكريم الوزيرين هاشم هارون واسامة ونسي علي جهودهما في  مشروعات البني التحتية وسيكون هناك كرنفال رئيسي داخل الاستاد وعروض في مختلف المناشط.




*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* الاتحاد السوداني سيحصل علي دعم قدره 300 الف دولار من الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم وذلك بعد تحصيل ارباح كبيرة عقب  تنظيم نهائيات كاس العالم بجنوب افريقيا
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المنتخب الوطني السوداني يتدرب أمس وصباح اليوم في إطار استعداداته لبطولة أمم افريقيا للمحليين 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مازدا:
 استفدنا كثيرا من معسكر لوساكا وجميع اللاعبين اخذوا  فرصتهم في المشاركة في المباريات الاعدادية في دورة حوض النيل بمصر  ومباراتي معسكر لوساكا .. ومن العوامل التي ساعدت على نجاح المعسكر الأجواء الرائعة عكس ما كان في مصر من برودة الطقس كما ان المعسكر ساده الهدوء  التام 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مازدا: 
جميع اللاعبين في قمة جاهزيتهم خاصة المصابين حيث اكتمل شفاءهم، فراجي شارك في المباراة الثانية حيث أن البرد في مصر اثر عليه كثيراً  وهيثم طمبل شارك في المباراتين ومستواه متطور جدا من مباراة لاخرى كما شارك الحارس  حافظ في المباراة الثانية وتعافى بله جابر وبدر الدين قلق .. اللاعبين رفضوا الراحة ورغم عودتهم المتأخرة مساء الخميس ومنحناهم راحة عقب المران الأمس وسيتجمعوا عصر اليوم بفندق كنون ونأملوا في أداء مباراة  ودية مع احد المنتخبات التي لا تلعب معهم ضمن مجموعتهم حتى تكتمل الجاهزية 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مازدا:
سنفتح الباب للجمهور يومي الاثنين والثلاثاء للوقوف خلف اللاعبين ودعمهم وتشجيعهم  ورفع معنوياتهم ونطالب الجميع ان يتركوا الصراعات وتكون وقفتهم قوية خلف المنتخب  في المرحلة المقبلة حتى نحقق البطولة


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البدري:
اداء المريخ كان جيدا في  المباراة برغم الاخطاء التي تسببت في الهدفين اللذين ادرك بهما الفريق الصيني  التعادل وبامكاننا معالجة هذه السلبيات 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*البدري:
 اشراك كلتشي من ضمن سياسة الجهاز الفني .. فاللاعب يحتاج الي التدرج في  المشاركة حتي تكتمل لياقته البدنية ويدخل الفورمة
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بعثة المريخ تعود اليوم للخرطوم اليوم عن طريق الخطوط الجوية الكينية وكان  الكابتن عادل ابو جريشة قد حاول العودة بالبعثة امس الا ان اعلان حالة الطوارىء قد  حال دون ذلك.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*لليوم الثاني علي التوالي يتواصل غياب المرشحين لمجلس الهلال .. باب الترشيحات يقفل اليوم وتنشر الكشوفات المبدئية  للمرشحين في الرابعة من عصراً بمقر المفوضية 

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*عاصم عابدين:
 لم أتوقع اللعب بجوار الحضري وشكرا للمريخ الذي منحني هذا  الشرف
*

----------


## fanan

*مشكوره الاداره الفنيه لفتح قسم عن بطوله المحليين
ومشكور ايهاب على الاخبار
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بعض النصائح والكلام

أيام قلائل تبقت على إنطلاقة بطولة أمم افريقيا للمحليين .. وبحسب المعايير فهذه  البطولة هي الحدث الرياضي الأكبر الذي تستضيفه بلادنا ويفوق في ضخامته إستضافة  السودان لأول بطولة لأمم إفريقيا من حيث عدد الدول المشاركة .. أيام قليلة جدا تبقت  .. والسترة والفضيحة (متباريات ) .. والسترة هنا سوف تكون بحجم وطن .. وكذا الفضيحة  .. فأيهما سوف نختار يا ترى .. !؟
إنتهى الآن الوقت المسموح للإنتقاد وإلقاء  اللوم على بعضنا البعض .. حانت لحظة الحقيقة التي ينبغي أن نتحد خلالها جميعنا لأجل  أن تنجح هذه الإستضافة في كل تفاصيلها وجوانبها .. فالأمر ليس فقط ملاعب لكرة القدم  وغرف للكشف عن المنشطات .. فإستضافة بطولة يعني دخول وطن كامل في آلة ال( إكس ريي )  .. السودان كله اليوم بكل تفاصيله الرياضية والإجتماعية والثقافية تحت جهاز ( صور  الأشعة ) .. فيا ترى كيف سوف تبدو عظامنا في نظر العالم ..!!؟ 
الآن والآن  فقط حانت لحظة أن تتكاتف كل الأيادي وأن نقف صفا واحدا لأجل أن نختار ما يسرنا أن  نسمعه .. وللمعلومية فالجميع شركاء منذ الآن في الفشل وفي النجاح .. فلن تقول  افريقيا والعالم أن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم قد فشل في التنظيم إن نحن فشلنا ..  ولن تقول أنه قد نجح لو أن البطولة نجحت .. ! سوف يقال نجح السودان .. أو فشل  السودان فهم عليهم بالظاهر .. وبما أننا جميعنا نجلس تحت مظلة السودان اذاً  فالمحصلة النهائية تشملنا جميعا .. دون فرز النجاح لنا جميعا .. وكذا الفشل ..  فيفتي .. فيفتي ..!!
نعلم أن هنالك رجالا يعملون الآن لسد كل الثغرات  ولتقديم عمل يليق بقامة هذا الوطن ولكننا نود فقط أن ننبه الى بعض التفاصيل التي  ينبغي أن لا ننساها عسى أن لا يضيع الإنتباه اليها بين زحمة الترتيبات الكبيرة التي  تنتظرنا ..
مثلا في ملاعب المباريات في مدني وبورتسودان والخرطوم ينبغي أن  يتم تفعيل نظام ( المنطقة المختلطة ) فيها.. وهي المنطقة التي يلتقي فيها  الإعلاميون باللاعبين والمدربين من أجل الحصول على التصريحات والتعليقات وهو عرف  دولي يشدد الفيفا على الإلتزام به .. حيث ينبغي أن تكون هنالك ممرات تربط ما بين  أماكن جلوس الصحفيين وما بين مناطق دخول وخروج اللاعبين من وإلى الملعب .. كذلك  ينبغي الإنتباه الى تخصيص قاعات للمؤتمرات الصحفية التي تعقب المباريات .. نعم  هنالك صالات معدة سلفا .. ولكن ينبغي أن يتم تزويد قاعات المؤتمرات الصحفية بأجهزة  صوت حديثة وتوفير خيارات الترجمة الفورية بعدة لغات .. هذه أمور مهمة للغاية ينبغي  الإنتباه لها .. فهل تسمعنا اللجنة الإعلامية التي تم تكوينها من قبل السيد الوزير  للقيام بمثل هذه الأعباء ..!؟ 
أيضا اللجنة الإعلامية مطالبة بتزويد  الإعلاميين المرافقين لمنتخباتهم بنشرات صحفية يومية (( Press Releases تحوي كل  الأخبار المهمة .. ويجب أن تكون هذه النشرات بعدد من اللغات يتم نشرها على موقع  البطولة ( الذي لم يتم الإفصاح عنه حتى اليوم ) وأيضا توزيعها باليد .. ونرجو أن  تكون اللجنة الإعلامية قد إستقطبت مجموعة من الذين يتقنون اللغات الإنجليزية ..  والفرنسية .. والبرتغالية لتصريف مثل هذه الأمور.
ونذكر هنا بمسألة الإتصال  والنقل الصحفي عبر الإنترنت وهي الهم الذي بلا شك سوف يؤرق مضاجع كل الإعلاميين  المتوقع حضورهم لتغطية احداث البطولة .. وبما أننا والحمد لله نعتبر من الدول  المتقدمة في مجال الاتصالات فإننا مطالبون بأن نجتهد لأجل رسم الدهشة في وجه هؤلاء  الاعلاميين .. فليس من الصعوبة أبدا أن يصبح الجميع ( أون لاين ) وعلى اتصال طوال  فترة البطولة في اماكن اقامتهم .. في الملاعب والمقاهي .. والأمر في غاية السهولة  واليسر فأجهزة الإنترنت اللاسلكي متوفرة في كل مكان ولا يحتاج أمر تركيبها سوى  توصيل الجهاز بالكهرباء ثم الضغط على زر التشغيل وعندها تصبح كل المنطقة التي  تشملها تغطية هذه الأجهزة منطقة للتواصل ( هوت سبوت ) .. وعلى حسب علمي فإن تغطية  الجهاز الواحد تصل الى مسافة قد تفوق الخمسين مترا .. أي أن تغطية صالات الإستقبال  في فنادق مدني والخرطوم وبورتسودان لن تحتاج الى أكثر من عدد عشرة أجهزة من هذا  النوع .. وكذا المناطق المخصصة للإعلاميين في الملاعب يمكن تغطيتها عن طريق  الإنترنت بنفس هذه الأجهزة . 
مسألة التغذية من الأمور المهمة للغاية التي  يجب أن ننتبه اليها .. وهنا نوجه رجاءنا للمختصين في وزارة الشباب والرياضية بضرورة  التشديد على الفنادق التي سوف تستضيف الوفود القادمة بضرورة مراعاة كل الشروط  الصحية في صناعة وتقديم الطعام للضيوف .. كما ينبغي على أصحاب هذه الفنادق توفير  عدد من الخيارات العالمية للأطعمة .. فنحن نعلم أن بعض الفنادق تعتبر أن ( الشيش  طاووق ) هو آخرما توصل اليه علم ( المطبخ ) ..!! 
في غانا تلك الدولة  الوديعة خرج الجميع من بعد إستضافتها لبطولة أمم إفريقيا في العام 2008 بأن شعب هذه  البلاد من أطيب شعوب الأرض .. أذكر أنني وعدد من الأصدقاء قد ذهبنا للتبضع في إحدى  الأسواق المحلية هناك .. إستوقفني ( فستان ) للأطفال يحمل الطابع الإفريقي الجميل  تمت حياكته بعناية ..!! رأيت صغيرتي ( مريم ) ترتديه وكانت ما أحلاها فيه وهي تخطو  خطواتها الأولى ..!! فهرعت فوري الى صاحب المحل وسألته عن سعره فأخبرني أن سعره (  عشرون ) سيدي و ( السيدي ) هو إسم العملة الغانية .. لم أكلف نفسي لمفاوضته فأدخلت  يدي في جيبي لدفع المبلغ ولكن قبل أن أفعل أوقفني أحد المواطنين الغانيين الذي بدأ  في الحديث مع التاجر بلهجة حادة جدا .. قال له : 
كم سعر هذه القطعة ..  ؟
لم يرد عليه التاجر .. 
إرتفعت نبرة صوت هذا الرجل الذي إقتحمنا  فجأة وأعاد السؤال .. قلت لك كم ثمن هذه القطعة ..؟
رد التاجر قائلا ثمنها (  سبعة سيدي ).. 
فقال الغريب .. شكرا جزيلا .. !! ولكن لماذا قلت له أن ثمنها  عشرون لهذا الرجل .. وكان يقصدني أنا ولك أن تتخيل الدهشة التي إعترتني في تلك  الحظات ..!!؟ 
هل ترغب في أن يقول هذا المحترم أن الغانيين يخدعون  ضيوفهم..!!؟ 
فرد التاجر قائلا .. بالطبع لا .. 
فقال له أرجوك لا  تفعل ذلك مرة أخرى ثم إلتفت الي قائلا إدفع فقط ( عشرة سيدي ) يا سيدي .. ولا تنسى  أن تقبل الطفلة الجميلة لأجلي ..!! ثم إنصرف لحال سبيله وتركني فريسة للدهشة  والحيرة .. يا ربي الزول دا من بوليس ( حماية المستهلك ) ..!!؟ 
تخيل أن  يتطوع شخص للدفاع عن ضيوف بلاده من جشع هذا التاجر .. بل وتخيل أن يستمع التاجر  لحديث مواطنه دون أن يقول له ( إنت مالك يا زول ) .. !! ببساطة جعلني هذا الموقف  أحترم الشعب الغاني حتى هذه اللحظة .. فقد إحترمنا الشعب الغاني حينما كنا عليه  ضيوفا .. فهل نطمع في أن نكون مثالا يحتذى في الترحيب بضيوفنا وإحترامهم ..  ومساعدتهم ما أمكن ..!!؟ أعلم أن السوداني لا يحتاج الى ( وصية ) .. ولكن الذكرى  تنفع المؤمنين ..! 
قف : 
كلام قِصير ..؟؟


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*الإعلام لا يحتاج إلى وصية على المنتخب  

* نتفق مع الكابتن محمد عبد الله مازدا في أن وقت الانتقادات قد انتهى،  وأن المنتخب يحتاج إلى المساندة كي يستطيع تشريف السودان في بطولة أمم إفريقيا  للمحليين.
* لكننا لا نتفق معه حول حساسيته المفرطة للانتقادات الموجهة لطريقة إعداد  المنتخب خلال الفترة الماضية.
  * كما نختلف معه كلياً في مساندته لموقف اللاعبين الداعي إلى مقاطعة الإعلام  وعدم الإدلاء بتصريحات له!
  * اهتمام الإعلام بالمنتخب بدا جلياً في كل الصحف والصفحات الرياضية خلال الفترة  الماضية، وقد كتبنا عبر هذه المساحة داعين كل قطاعات الشعب السوداني لمؤازرة صقور  الجديان وجهازهم الفني، وخلع أردية الأندية بعد أن دنت لحظة الحقيقة، واقترب أوان  الحصاد.
  * لم يكتب الإعلام من فراغ، ولم يكن بمقدوره أن يتجاهل الفوضى والعشوائية التي  صاحبت إعداد المنتخب للبطولة، كما أن الضيق بالرأي الآخر أمر غير محمود من مدرب  المنتخب ولاعبيه، لأن آخر ما يحتاجه المنتخب في هذه الفترة الحرجة هو قطع علاقته مع  الإعلام لأن الأخير شريك وليس عدواً للمنتخب.
  * إن اللاعبين أخي مازدا ليسوا أصحاب قرار إلا داخل الملعب، لأن القرار خارج  المستطيل الأخضر في كل اتحادات الدنيا يعود إلى الاتحادات، باستثناء منتخبنا الذي  يبدو فيه اللاعبون أقوى من اتحادهم ومدربهم!
  * ونحن نعرف هوية الجهة التي تبنت مقاطعة الإعلام، مع ذلك سنقول للاعبين لا نريد  تصريحاتكم بالفم، لأننا ننتظر منكم التصريح بالقدم.
  * واظبوا على تدريباتكم، واتركوا مشاكسة بعضكم، وصالحوا جماهيركم بأداءٍ قوي  وانتصارات باهرة.
  * الإعلام لا يحتاج إلى أذن من مازدا ولا الاتحاد ولا اللاعبين لأداء دوره، لأن  هذا المنتخب منتخب السودان وليس منتخب مازدا ولا أسامة عطا المنان ولا اللاعبين  وحدهم.
  * سنقف مع المنتخب بقوة، وسنطوي صفحة الانتقادات انتظاراً لنجاحاتٍ آتية، ونتمنى  أن تختفي في المستقبل كل المظاهر السالبة التي قادت الإعلام إلى انتقاد ما يحدث في  المنتخب في الماضي.
    * وإذا ظهرت سنكتب عنها، وسننتقدها رضي مازدا ولاعبوه أو أبوا!
* يعلم مازدا قبل غيره أن القطاع الأكبر من الإعلام الرياضي ظل يساند المنتخب  بقوة، وينوه بانتصاراته، وقد انبرينا لنصرة مازدا ولاعبيه عندما جار عليهم البعض في  سابق الأيام.
  * وستتواصل هذه النصرة بقوة خلال الأيام المقبلة، لكن ذلك لا يعني غض الطرف عن  السلبيات وعدم انتقادها متى ما ظهرت، ونتمنى أن تتلاشى خلال مشاركة الصقور في بطولة  أمم إفريقيا للمحليين.
  * قوموا إلى نصرة منتخبكم يرحمكم الله.
    المريخ والصيني
  * سادت حالة من القلق وسط أنصار القمة طيلة يوم أمس بسبب تصاعد أعمال العنف التي  شهدتها مصر.
  * وظل عديدون يسعون للاتصال ببعثتي المريخ والهلال في القاهرة للاطمئنان على  أفرادهما، لكن انقطاع خدمتي الهاتف المحمول وشبكة الإنترنت عن مصر حال دون ذلك.
  * وقد اجتهدنا بدورنا للاتصال بفندق موفنبيك عبر الهواتف الأرضية، ونجحنا بحمد  الله، وعلمنا أن أبناءنا بألف خير، وأن منطقة الفندق آمنة وهادئة ولا تعاني من أية  مشاكل أمنية.
  * ومع ذلك نتوقع من إدارتي الناديين المبادرة بإعادة البعثتين إلى أرض الوطن على  جناح السرعة، كي يتمكنا من مواصلة تحضيراتهما في أجواء هادئة، بعيداً عن حالة  الاشتعال التي تسيطر على مصر هذه الأيام.
  * وبحمد الله تمكن المريخ من أداء تجربته الودية القوية أمام المنتخب الأولمبي  الصيني ظهر أمس، وحسب متابعة موفدي الصحيفة إلى أرض الكنانة فقد قدم الأحمر مستوىً  رائعاً أمام خصم قوي، وتقدم بهدفين نظيفين حتى الجزء الأخير من المباراة.
  * وشهد اللقاء تألقاً جماعياً للاعبي المريخ، وتواصل بروز الزامبي ساكواها الذي  نجح في التسجيل للمرة الثانية على التوالي.
  * تجربة قوية، ونحن في انتظار وصول بعثة المريخ فجر الغد بعون الله.
  * بعد نهاية اللقاء أشاد مدرب المنتخب الأولمبي الصيني بفرقة المريخ، وعندما علم  أنها افتقدت خدمات تسعة من الدوليين قال إنه يرشحها للظفر بلقب دوري أبطال إفريقيا  من واقع أدائها المتميز.
  * لكن الكابتن حسام البدري المدير الفني للمريخ رفض الاستكانة إلى هذا الحكم  المتسرع، وقال إن فريقه ما زال بعيداً عن المستوى الذي يريده له.
  * ونحن مع واقعية حسام، وضد نفخ اللاعبين بأحكام مسبقة تصدر خلال فترة  التحضير.
  * يا صيني ما تشربنا!
   آخر الحقائق
  * أكد الزميل عصام هجو أن فرصة المريخ لأداء مباريات ودية في الإمارات قائمة في  ظل توقف منافسة الدوري هناك خلال فترة وجود الزعيم في أرض زايد.
  * وهذا يعني أن المعسكر سينتقل إلى الشارقة غالباً.
  * أكد مازدا أن جميع لاعبي المنتخب في قمة جاهزيتهم وأن المصابين تعافوا بمن  فيهم راجي وقلق وبلة.
  * وأوضح أنهم سيفتحون الباب للجمهور يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء للوقوف خلف اللاعبين  ودعمهم وتشجيعهم ورفع معنوياتهم مطالباً الجميع بأن يتركوا الصراعات والوقوف خلف  المنتخب في المرحلة المقبلة .
  * ننتظر من روابط الأندية تلبية دعوة مازدا ومساندة اللاعبين ابتدءاً من تدريبي  الاثنين والثلاثاء.
  * دخول الأرباب صلاح إدريس على خط الانتخابات الهلالية سيلهبها!
  * الحبيب تخميس خطير ولن يرفع الراية البيضاء بسهولة.
  * قبل أيام كتب (فلوسي ولو طال السفر)!
  * وهذا يعني أن من يتفوق عليه في الانتخابات سيكون مطالباً بكشكشة جيبه ودفع 25  مليار جنيه للأرباب!
  * الجواك بطل يا أرباب!
  * أوردت الصحف خبراً مفاده أن ميشو قذف بقارورة مياه غضباً من النعيم!
  * ميشو ليس غاضباً من النعيم، بل من سادومبا لكنه لا يستطيع أن يقول البغلة في  القارورة!
  * الصربي مجبور على قبول الزيمبابوي وتفريغ غضبته في نعيم الدنيا المسكين!
  * قدم الزامبي ساكواها نفسه خلال فترة الإعداد بصورة جيدة.
  * لكن العبرة بمواصلة التألق في الرسمي.
  * ليس هناك ما يمنع سفر البدري لمتابعة أداء إنتر الأنغولي في الدوري المحلي من  باب (أعرف عدوك)!
  * تقدم المريخ على المنتخب الأولمبي الصيني بهدفين مفرح.
  * وعجزه عن الاحتفاظ بتقدمه مزعج.
  * ننتظر من الإعلام الهلالي ممارسة شيء من المهنية بتناول بعض النقاط المهمة  التي تطرق إليها العم عوض عشيب (كبير الأسرة الهلالية) خلال المؤتمر الصحافي  لمجموعة البرير!
  * لا أحد يستطيع أن يقلل من قيمة التجربة الإعدادية القوية التي خاضها المريخ ضد  منتخب الصين الأولمبي.
  * حير الصينيون العالم، وأخضع الزعيم سور الصين العظيم لحصار عنيف معظم أوقات  اللقاء!
  * أفلت التنين من الهزيمة بصعوبة.
  * لكن من يعقبه لن يفلت بحول الله.
  * يا قسم شوف لينا صورة من الكورة وورينا الصينيين فلتوا من ضربة الزعيم  كيف؟
  * نتمنى أن ينازل الهلال منتخب الصين الأولمبي ليستفيد من مستواه العالي!
  * ننصح مازدا أن يتجاوز حساسيته المفرطة للانتقادات ويتفرغ لإعداد لاعبيه  للبطولة.
  * كالعادة لا يعرف أحد مع من سيلعب المنتخب قبل انطلاقة البطولة.
  * وسيخضع أمر التجربة الأخيرة للصدف والتساهيل.
  * نتمنى أن تصدق الصدفة، ويحظى المنتخب بتجربة عليها القيمة.
  * المنتخب ومازدا وأسامة عطا المنان على العين والرأس، لكن السكوت على الأخطاء  مستحيل.
  * بحول الله يحظى المنتخب بالمساندة اللازمة.
  * وبإذن الله ينجح في تشريف الكرة السودانية.
  * نهنئ صحيفة المريخ بتولي الحبيب عبد الباقي شيخ إدريس لرئاسة تحريرها خلفاً  للحبيب ياسر المنا الذي دفع الضريبة كاملة وترجل مؤخراً.
  * وقد دعاني الحبيب حاتم عبد الغفار للكتابة لأشرف الإصدارات عبر زاوية تحمل اسم  (البيت الكبير) وتخصص لعدد من أبرز الفرسان الحمر بواقع مرتين شهرياً لكل واحد  منهم.
  * المرء لا يحتاج إلى دعوة كي يزور (بيته) يا حاتم.
  * الدار دارنا.. والمحل محلنا.
  * آخر خبر: غالي والطلب رخيص.
 


*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*المعسكر الجديد  

* قرر نادي المريخ إقامة المعسكر الجديد لفريق الكرة بمدينة الشارقة  الإماراتية ولكن الزملاء المغتربين وحتى المقيمين في الإمارات نصحوا المريخ بعدم  إقامة المعسكر هناك على أساس إنه لن يجد الفرصة لإقامة تجارب مع فرق الإمارات بسبب  ارتباطها ببرنامج الدوري.
* وحتى إذا وافقت بعض فرق الإمارات على ملاقاة المريخ ستلعب بالفرق الرديفة مما  يضعف فائدة التجارب، ففريق المريخ وصل لمرحلة متقدمة من الإعداد ويفترض أن يخوض  المباريات التجريبية القادمة مع فرق قوية لا تقل مستوى عن فريق انتركلوب الأنجولي  منافس المريخ في الدور الأول للبطولة الأفريقية.. والمعروف إن التجارب القوية تكشف  العيوب والسلبيات ليتم تداركها مبكراً. 
* اقترح البعض إقامة معسكر المريخ في كينيا وهناك مقترح لإقامة المعسكر في أديس  أبابا، بينما اقترح الزميل مزمل إقامة المعسكر في الخرطوم ومحاولة مواجهة بعض  المنتخبات الأفريقية المشاركة في بطولة الأمم التي تقام ببلادنا.
   * نحن ضد إقامة المعسكر في إثيوبيا جملة وتفصيلاً فما وصلنا من أحاديث عن كل  المعسكرات التي أقامتها الفرق والمنتخبات السودانية في أديس يجعلنا نرفض ونحذر من  إقامة المعسكر هناك، وكذلك أسمرا أيضاً مرفوضة رفضاً باتاً.
   * كينيا مقبولة خاصة إن طقسها ربما يشابه طقس أنجولا فكل من الدولتين في النصف  الجنوبي من القارة الأفريقية حيث تتعامد الشمس في هذا الوقت من العام وإن كانت  كينيا تقع على خط الإستواء ونصفها في الجنوب الأفريقي والنصف الآخر في الشمال..  ومدينة نيروبي تقع جنوب خط الإستواء بقليل..
   * وبالمناسبة بما أن أنجولا حالياً في فصل الصيف لذلك يستحسن قيام معسكر المريخ  في دولة حارة نسبياً وممطرة لأن موعد مباراة المريخ "الإياب" في لواندا تواكب فترة  هطول الأمطار الغزيرة بجنوب غرب أفريقيا.. علماً إن لواندا مدينة ساحلية تطل على  المحيط الأطلسي وبالتالي تشهد أمطاراً غزيرة ومستمرة خاصة في مثل هذه الأوقات من  السنة..
   * مقترح إقامة المعسكر في الخرطوم فيه محاذير لعدم وجود ضمانات تنظيم مباريات  حبية مع بعض المنتخبات المشاركة في بطولة الأمم وإنشغال جميع الملاعب في العاصمة  بمباريات وتدريبات المنتخبات المشاركة، لا سيماً إن الخرطوم تضم مجموعتين تشارك  فيها 8 منتخبات!!
   * كما أن إقامة المريخ لمباريات إعدادية في الخرطوم قد يجعله عرضة للتجسس من قبل  بعض أفراد البعثة الإدارية والفنية الأنجولية التي ترافق منتخب بلادها المشارك في  بطولة الأمم لاسيماً إذا تأهلوا للمرحلة التالية.
   * المنتخب الأنجولي للمحليين بلا شك يضم عدداً من لاعبي فريق انتركلوب الأنجولي  ويستحسن تسجيل مبارياته للوقوف على أسلوب لعبه وقدرات لاعبيه خاصة نجوم انتركلوب،  والمعروف إن الأنجولي يشارك في مجموعة بورتسودان التي تضم بجانب المنتخب الأنجولي  منتخبات تونس والسنغال ورواندا.. وسيبدأ منتخب أنجولا مبارياته بلقاء تونس يوم  الأحد من الأسبوع القادم.
     * على المريخ أن يكلف أحد أبناء النادي من الفنيين لمراقبة المنتخب الأنجولي في بورتسودان والتعرف على لاعبي فريق انتركلوب الذين يشاركون معه خاصة  إنهم سيكونون الأفضل والأكثر تأثيراً في فريق انتركلوب.
   * لا شك إن المريخ استفاد من تجربة منتخب الصين الأولمبي التي انتهت تعادلية  واهتزت فيها شباك المريخ مرتين فمثل هذه التجارب تفيد كثيراً.
   * وبحمد الله لم تؤثر الأحداث في مصر على قيام التجربة نسبة لبعد مدينة 6 أكتوبر  عن القاهرة..
   * الأحداث في مصر تطورت أمس بدرجة خطيرة لدرجة إعلان حظر التجول من السادسة مساء  وحتى صباح اليوم التالي مما يحتم عودة بعثة المريخ في أقرب فرصة ممكنة، على أن يعود  معها الحضري والمدرب حسام البدري بجانب عماد النحاس لأنهم إذا تأخروا عن الحضور مع  البعثة فقد تتطور الأحداث للأسوأ وربما تم قفل المطار.
     زمن إضافي
   * أيد البعض ما قلناه عن ضرورة اعتماد البدري على اللاعبين المتواجدين معه في  المعسكر ليبني الفريق الأساسي منهم.. وبعد عودة الدوليين يمكنه إضافة أثنين أو  ثلاثة للتشكيلة التي يركز عليها من خلال اللاعبين المتواجدين معه.
   * ونعتقد إن الإضافة لن تتخطى سفاري وراجي وربما قلق ومصعب أما بقية الدوليين  ينبغي أن يشكلوا احتياطياً ويمكنهم إقتحام التشكيلة الأساسية حسب اجتهادهم وعطائهم  بعد أن يعودوا لمعسكر المريخ..
   * مباريات منتخبنا في بطولة الأمم قد لا تفيد البدري في الوقوف على قدرات لاعبي  المريخ الدوليين بالمنتخب لأن تشكيلة المنتخب الأساسية لا تضم سوي أثنين أوثلاثة من  لعيبة المريخ.
   * لا زالت الحملة الإعلامية لبطولة الأمم عبر القنوات الفضائية السودانية غائبة  تماماً وهذا أمر مؤسف والأكثر أسفاً عدم إكتمال التجهيزات في الملاعب بالخرطوم  ومدني.
   * من حق شعب مصر أن يحدد من يحكم بلده وكيف تحكم وعلى جميع الدول احترام انتفاضة  الشعب المصري.
   * 2011م عام ملتهب.. ملتهب

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*يا مازدا 
اوقعك من المجاملة في التشكيلة 
اسمع كلام الببكيك 
عشان الوطن موش عشان الهلال 
واياك المجاملة عشان مجدي شمس الدين وهيثم مصطفي لان هيثم (اخذ في بالو)
                        	*

----------

